

Quickly Create iOS Prototypes - jsornay
https://www.flinto.com/

======
shenanigoat
"Dude, this is fucking amazing"...or whatever that quote is on your front page
has to go. I'm not a prude. It's just not professional and it's fucking dumb.

Otherwise, I can't wait to try it out. :)

~~~
trafnar
Are you advising me to remove it in order to improve the viability of my
business, or in order to make you (and others who share your opinion) feel
more comfortable?

I don't personally use much foul language, but I felt Jeff's comment really
captured the over-the-top enthusiasm he has shown about the product. That's
why I made a point of including his first.

